# Troy McGregor ~ of Audio Adrenaline ~ Prescott Valley,Az



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys,
its in the books as of Jan. 20th
i will be in Arizona at Audio Adrenaline-Specializing in Home, Car, and Marine Audio & Video 
feel free to contact me if you need help on anything 
peace 
Troy_audi0


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Best of luck turning that new leaf....


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Chad,
Iv worked for Aaron before.
I started my highend work at his shop taking them to the next level before doing Axxis Audio In Durango,Co
I will be the manager and custom installer at Audio Adrenaline aswell.
we have very good installers and a great staff.. roomers of a new location may start soon.. new up scale install bay and great show room..
I will keep you all posted..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

You'd better bring in Second Skin onw that you are 90 minutes away Troy!!!


good luck ith the move. PV is kind of bland. Prescott is nice though..

ANT


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> You'd better bring in Second Skin onw that you are 90 minutes away Troy!!!
> 
> 
> good luck ith the move. PV is kind of bland. Prescott is nice though..
> ...


Aaron dose not sell it?
I will see what we can do..
You meet up with Bob, Todd & others for the Happy hrs on Thursday?
I may swing down for afew of them..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Aaron dose not sell it?
> I will see what we can do..
> You meet up with Bob, Todd & others for the Happy hrs on Thursday?
> I may swing down for afew of them..


Nah..
Never been invited..

Good luck with the move!

ANt


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Good luck Troy!!!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck man


----------

